# 1965 12' Sea King - My first boat



## nlittle (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have been lurking here for a few months after deciding to get myself a "entry level" boat for Christmas. Thank you so much for all the information you have already provided me!

I scoured Craigslist and found this 12' aluminum riveted v-hull with a 1996 Nor Easter Trailer and 30# trolling motor for $400. Based on the trailer and motor I feel like I got an OK deal. The boat itself is rough and stripped with some old broken wood benches and a paddle. It has a few "big" patches that look like they were repaired with bolts and a bunch of sealant. So essentially I have a project on my hands that I can't wait to get started on.
The boat will be used in freshwater only, probably small lakes mostly.

While I wait for the weather to get warmer to start (and snow to melt) I have a few basic preliminary questions to help me plan.

1. The trailer has carpeted bunks and I am not sure if there is PT wood under there or not. I have read that Ultimate Bunks should not be used on riveted boats. Is this true?

2. The boat has no drain plug. Do I really need to put one in?

3. I have read a lot about bilge pumps. If I get this boat fixed up so it does not leak, is this required or could I get away with a hand pump?

4. The boat has no bow eye and is tied up with the handle. This is no good. With the V hull, can get a bow eye that is "bent" at an angle to install or do I just need to man handle it?

5. I don't want to do a bunch of wiring etc so was looking at the Minn Kota Power Center. I like that it has the trolling fuse as well as a few 12v plugs. Any reasons to NOT go this way?

Other than that I am just waiting to clean it out to do a leak test (fill it up). 
If that goes well:
Power wash
Scuff it up and paint (existing paint is on there good)
Put in some benches with flotation (Seems 3 sheets of the HD stuff would give more than enough flotation)
Put in a small floor or rubber mats
Buy ropes, anchor etc...
Go fishing!

If it doesn't go well, sell it to the scrap yard, keep the trailer and look for another boat.
Any input welcome. Once I get started there will be more pics/ questions to come!


----------



## bigwave (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome to the site.....yes to the boat drain.....jon boats are designed to self bail.....without a drain you could not do this. Your bow eye is optional, but I would install one to make it easier to secure to the trailer.....the wiring is up to you....depends on how much you want to spend...any bilge pump is better than no bilge pump in an emergency....manual does not require battery. Not sure about the bunks, but I dont see why they would hurt the rivets. The most important thing is to make it the way you want and fish.......good luck and take lots of pics. Don't scrap her just yet....looks like it has plenty of potential.


----------



## nlittle (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. 
I will definitely plan to install a drain then...back/ bottom of transom or on the floor?
I read somewhere the hard bunk boards can "catch" on the rivets and loosen them. Seems to me that would be if you are pulling it on instead of floating it on.
Do you know of bow eyes that are already in a V shape for installation...I'm having a hard time picturing attaching one that has a straight front and back plate.

I am dying to get it filled up to check for leaks but I am in Southern NH and it is just not nice enough yet!


----------



## bigwave (Mar 14, 2013)

I would put the drain at the lowest part above the seams in the centerline of the transom.......there are many types of bow eyes....depends on what you want to spend.....most require one or two holes and a bit of 5200 and your done. Oh yea, you do not want to leak test if your water is freezing.......good way to stretch out the old rives and cause leaks........lol


----------



## nlittle (Mar 14, 2013)

The first photot is exactly what I have been seeing. I really like the second. I think it would fit the V shape much better...


----------



## nlittle (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got my Cabela's life Jacket and BoatBuckle Trailer Strap Tune Up Package in the mail.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cab...t/730754.uts?WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products 
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boa...e/737492.uts?WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products 

Buying items I know I will need for this boat or any other...come on spring!


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is mine. Just installed a new battery and gave it a cleaning for the warm days coming......
With me and the 75lb dog, and the top down and folded, it will do almost 25mph! Did the rubber floor mat when I first took it out, rubber diamond bed mat really, you want to know what hot is, try it! 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15880


----------



## nlittle (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow Sgt. That is some inspiration!


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the only place you need for fixing up a tin. There are so many ideas and great people that are willing to help it is your lucky day. Looking forward to following you project. Fish On!


----------



## nlittle (Mar 19, 2013)

And now there is another foot of snow on top of the boat. Sigh... :roll:


----------



## nlittle (Apr 7, 2013)

Got some good weather so worked on the trailer. 
Took off the old rope and put on a winch strap, added a wheeled trailer jack, and put a new LED light kit on. Last but not least the new plate. 
All was easy except the wiring. My strings I put on when pulling the old wire didn't hold coming back through due to rodent debris.  Had to run out and get a cable puller. After that not so bad. 

Next up will be the fill er up leak test to see what I am dealing with. Already I see some rusty screws and bolts in the bottom that will need replacement at least.


----------



## nlittle (Apr 9, 2013)

Took a "sick" day today to do some spring preparations around the house and got some work in on the boat. Gutted it out and did the leak test.
The POs put in regular screws and bolts everywhere so I fought with rust the entire time. The back bench was the only one with the box and foam. It as in good shape so I think I will reuse it. The transom needs replacing and I will need a new cap since mine is cracked in half. 

I found 3 patches, one that is steel and is rusting so will need to replace that. The other 2 are aluminum and may only need some resealing. Other than that there were about 10 leaks. There is silicon everwhere so hopefully I have them pin pointed. 

I had leaking coming out of the holes in the keel. How do I find the actual leak or should I just re rivit the entire bottom middle?

Lastly my buddy who works for the town brought me two old stop signs, a speed limit sign and 2 street signs. I am going to try to go all aluminum on my rebuild!

I know, pictures... I am on my ipad so need to get to a computer.


----------



## nlittle (Apr 10, 2013)

Here are some pics from yesterday...


----------



## nlittle (Apr 10, 2013)

Just ordered my bow eye, garboard drain / plugx2, and trolling motor wire connectors on iboats!

https://www.iboats.com/Stainless-St...7-8-Overall-Length-Seasense/dm/view_id.215236
https://www.iboats.com/Trolling-Motor-Connector-Kit-8-Gauge-50-Amp/dm/view_id.1084383
https://www.iboats.com/Garboard-Drain-with-Plug-Seasense/dm/view_id.215258
https://www.iboats.com/Garboard-Plug-Only-Seasense/dm/view_id.215406


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2013)

Greetings fellow tinboater from NH. Looks like a good project. I'm looking forward to seeing your progress. I've been working on a 12ft as well.


----------



## nlittle (Apr 14, 2013)

Well after continuing to evaluate the situation I realized I underestimated the time I would need to get on the water. I am aborting this boat and got an already seaworthy 13.5' SeaNymph. Totally stock with dry flotation, welded seames and rivited ribs. The seller even said if it leaked to call him for a refund. I doubt i will need it but will pond test it next week. The above will be on Craigslist soon properly advertised as a project. I think with a 3 year old I am more of a customizer than a rehaber.


----------

